

CallAGrownUp – for kids in homes without a landline - davemurphysf
https://www.callagrownup.com

======
squire9
pretty cool idea - reminds me of the 'emergency contact list' 3x5 notecard my
mom kept by the phone for us kids or the sitter.

------
tasvir1
great concept and execution. every kid seems to have an iTouch or iPad in
their hands.

